# Help. Crate training tips needed



## charis78

I have a new eight week old puppy which I would like to crate train. He is quiet as a mouse when he's sleeping in my bed with me but as soon as I put him in his crate he has a hairy fit and won't stop. I love in a condo so I can't just ignore him or neighbors will not be happy. Any tips on how to deal?


----------



## fidelity

Have you tried moving his crate into your bedroom? Sometimes puppies just need to know they are not left all alone. You might try "practice" with him sometime when you are not on your way to bed and needing sleep, so you can sit near him in his crate and stroke him and talk soothingly to him while he calms and "settles" down. If he falls asleep, all the better-- pet him for a few minutes while he sleeps and then stay close by so you can take him outside when he wakes. Then try again after he's played and might like another little rest. Once he gets used to the idea that you are close by and he is safe to sleep in his crate, things might be a little easier.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

Fidelity gave you great advice. Puppies love to be near you when they sleep, so along side your bed with the crate would be good. 

Additionally, during the day, I would recommend you feed your pup in the crate. If he doesn't want to go in, put the bowl just outside the crate at first, then just inside the door. Spend some time playing with him with his favorite toy just around the crate. Try throwing or wiggling a squeaky toy in the crate. Just associate really great times with the crate. Give him his favorite chew toy in the crate. Leave the door open so he doesn't feel trapped....at first. Then close it with you sitting near and just for a few seconds, gradually increasing the duration. Always use the crate in association with pleasantness, never punishment. Even inadvertent punishment. For instance, if he's having a wee of a good time and you lock him up right away, he might perceive that as punishing. So, gradually calm him down before putting him in. As he starts going in, add a cue (not before). I use, "go to bed." Every time he goes in, give a high value, tiny treat. Don't bribe or lure him in with it...just give AFTER he goes in. Over time, he'll come to love being in his crate as long as it's not for too long at a time. At night, he may cry for a while until he gets conditioned to it. You'll just have to pretty much ignore that or he'll learn that crying and whining brings him your attention. So, once you're sure he's pottied, has a full tummy, he's next to your bed and you, you'll need to ignore that whining and carrying on. It won't take long if you don't cave.


----------



## PoodleFoster

good advice already!
Your pup is pretty young, but the sooner you teach him that his kennel is a GOOD place, you are home free!
Putting the pup next to you is a good idea.
Also covering the kennel at night signals 'it's bedtime.' Use a sheet or a blanket to create a den atmosphere. you can tap on the kennel at night and say 'NO BARK' or 'Quiet' and he/she won't know it's you doing the tapping.
My mother used to put a wind up clock under the blanket to simulate the mother's heartbeat...don't know why I'm remembering this, but it seemed to help. That is if you can find a wind up clock.....
Leave crate door open during the day with a comfy bed and a bowl of water to create a safe space. 
Practice putting him/her in and leaving for a minute then 2 and so on. Go to the mailbox, or simply go out of condo and lock door and then come back in, etc. 
It takes time to train but poodles get it and you'll be home free.
Be prepared to have a few rough nights, by the way, so good thing it's a weekend IF you don't have to leave for work hours.
good luck


----------



## Charmed

I will add, that if the pup's noise while initially crate training is a big problem, maybe you could take the crate and pup in the car... take a book to read and practice in an empty parking lot somewhere. I know it's an extreme measure, but sometimes it is easier than having a neighbor on your case. Good luck.


----------



## PoodlePaws

I know it's just my opinion, but i wouldn't advise to put food or water in the crate. He is gonna pee and poo everywhere and it's gonna be a mess and need a bath. 

When I trained mine, (2 tpoo sisters) - no food and no water in the crate. They had themselves crate trained within 2 weeks. Could hold it overnight with no accidents. They are almost 2 and have never had a crate accident.


----------



## Mahlon

charis78 said:


> I have a new eight week old puppy which I would like to crate train. He is quiet as a mouse when he's sleeping in my bed with me but as soon as I put him in his crate he has a hairy fit and won't stop. I love in a condo so I can't just ignore him or neighbors will not be happy. Any tips on how to deal?


Good advice from others, but my take on crate training is a bit different, so thought I'd throw it out there. I just recently (beginning of August) brought home my 9 week old puppy (Standard Poodle) and so what worked for me is fresh in my mind.

First off, crate training is not for only at night when the puppy is sleeping. While it is often used then, expecting them to only be in the crate at night and be happy about it is IMHO asking a lot. While I agree sleeping in a crate, in the same room or even near your bed is ideal for that scenario, I personally don't feel dogs and puppies will willingly take to their crate quickly if that's all you are doing.

I usually recommend that the crate be placed in a common used area of the house (where you spend most of your time), so that you can use it throughout the day for naps, down time after meals or if too overexcited, etc. and so that you can be ready to reward the puppy for entering on their own. For me the spot was in my living room near my computer desk, and it quickly became the default safe happy spot for my Quinn. 

Now obviously depending on crate size, moving it twice a day (morning, and again at night before bed) isn't always a reasonable solution. As well, buying two crates isn't always economical but it can be if you have an old crate, or can get one for a good price you can afford.

But first things first, get your puppy happy in the crate during the day, and then work on nights. The kicker here is that you don't want to establish the habit of pup sleeping with you if that's not your end goal, but if they have a good overall vibe about the crate, bedtime in the crate becomes a whole lot easier for both you and them. 

Hope that helps!

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## patk

imo, a dog needs to know there are two safe places - with you or in his/her crate. once past the puppy stage, my dog would go to his crate (which i stopped closing once he was house trained) on his own to take a break or nap. even though at one point he was flown across the ocean in his crate in the cargo hold of an airplane, he still saw his crate as a safe haven. given that my dog was somewhat timid, i was grateful for the sense of security the crate imparted. 

if your dog is not into treats, try to send the message that the crate is a good place by keeping a used t-shirt and/or a favorite toy in the crate. use the crate during the day and, as dan said, keep it where you are visible from the crate.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I forgot to mention that...I always had two crates...one for bedroom and one in the kitchen area where I am most of the day. It's so much easier than moving the crate to the bedroom at night. It's a good investment. Then you can use the one from the main part of the house for your car if that's easier. Now, with these most recent pups, I don't put them in my bedroom so I don't need doubles of their crates. I have two...one for each of them but they are find staying downstairs at night because they have each other right near. I never had a crying problem because of having two pups. But with my past dogs, two different places for the crates worked great.


----------



## charis78

Thanks for all the tips. The second night went well but the third he was crying for a long time again. I found meditation tapes and his snuggle pup helps. I feel bad bc he is so stressed from all this new stuff he's
Not even eating much. I tried putting him in during the day but he just whines and whines. He really hates his crate sigh. Wish he was more treat oriented it be easier to train him.

Also he is doing so well with potying on pads then today he had two accidents. Not sure why he is regressing.


----------



## PoodleFoster

HI charis
don't give up with the crate....if you relent now all of your efforts will be in vain.
About eating, don't worry. If he is drinking water, he's ok. don't baby him with food.
Are you free feeding or feeding him puppy schedule, 3x a day?
Free feeding is not recommended for puppies. He cant' regulate potty times if he can eat when ever he wants. 
Schedule schedule schedule, do things the same way and he will catch on. POodles are bright dogs and learn quickly. I just fostered a 10 year old toy poodle who had no idea about anything....we did the same schedule for 5 weeks. She learned beautifully. TOok her exactly 2 days to figure out which driveway was her temporary home. consistency and schedule, that is what got her all straighted around.
YOU CAN DO IT! GOOD LUCK


----------



## mom2Zoe

Totally agree with poodlefoster. It takes a lot of time and patience, eventually she will love her crate. Do not give up on it, i found it so helpful with housetraining.


----------

